# I found something what you like...



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

http://craftatticresources.blogspot.nl/2010/06/crochet-and-knit-doll-free-patterns.html

http://petitepurls.com/Winter09/winter2009_plittlered.html

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/toptur.html


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for sharing....made a favorite.


----------



## trekmate (Oct 11, 2013)

also bookmarked these sites.. will share with my daughter who's the crocheter


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very cute. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

those are really cute.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for these sites. Love the dolls.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. :-D


----------



## LucieRomarine (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the links !


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Especially love the first doll.
Thank you


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

thank you for the links


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Cute dolls. Thanks for the link.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

These are all so cute, thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.
DotS


----------

